# First TImers-1996 Allegro Bus DP



## Deb-n-DougNY (Oct 21, 2007)

First time MH owners here and very excited to get started!
We just purchased a 1996 Dp Allegro Bus. We will be picking it up in the next week or two. 
We have compiled a list of things to make sure we see work and/or have our questions re: use answered. Can anyone add to the list for us?

Manuals
Generator- Start, use
Driver/passenger seat controls
Jacks
Cruise Control
Mirrors
Horns
Headlights, fog lights, back up lights, signals
Back up camera/monitor
Oil, Filter
Spare Tire
LP Tank use
Televisions- front and back, VCR
Lights throughout
Microwave/convection oven
Water throughout
Refrigerator, Ice maker
Central Vacuum
Electrical outlets
Heater
AC units
Grill- Outdoor
Outdoor electric outlet
Outside Shower
Awning
Water Heater
Gauges, CO2/LP Detector
Inverter
Window Blinds
Toilet, Dump info
Grey, Fresh, holding tank

Thanks in advance ofr any additions


----------



## Bush70 (Oct 21, 2007)

Re: First TImers-1996 Allegro Bus DP

you may or may not have all those items but you covered it pretty well. If all that works you did great. You should check the DOT numbers on the tires for age. Even if they are not worn they may be old enough to be replaced and that is a big expense. I have a 1997 Allegro Bus and we love it. Very few peoblems. Tiffin is a great company. How long is it and what engine? If you have questions I would be glad to help. I know the ins and out of this vintage pretty well. Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

Re: First TImers-1996 Allegro Bus DP

I too have a 97 alegro bus dp ,, 40ft with a cummins engine ,, ask away ,, and looks like u covered the list pretty good ,, as Bush said ck the tires...
And feel free to post anything on here ,, there is never a dumb question     :approve:
Opps forgot ,,, welcome to the forum


----------



## Kirk (Oct 21, 2007)

Re: First TImers-1996 Allegro Bus DP

Lets add: water pump, inverter if it has one and converter if not, running lights, furnace (might have two), run water through all faucets  (hot & cold), and that is about all that I'd add. You may also want to check the age of the tires, just to know as they should be replaced if they exceed 5 to 6 years.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Re: First TImers-1996 Allegro Bus DP

I would check your fresh water holding tank. by hooking up a hose and running water doesn't mean your holding tank is in good shape. Igot a 2003 Fleetwood last year and did all the test also but with a water hose hooked up and all worked well. But first trip out I found that the tanks had a hole in and the dealer would not make it good, my extended warranty did (thanks god ) it was expensive . welcome to the forum and enjoy your MH


----------



## vanole (Oct 22, 2007)

Re: First TImers-1996 Allegro Bus DP

Cycle slide/slides if the coach hs them.  Would also be a good idea to find out the age of the tires.  Did not see cook top on your list may have missed it.  Look at the battery compartment and batteries as well.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## Deb-n-DougNY (Oct 22, 2007)

Re: First TImers-1996 Allegro Bus DP

So far all items on my list are known to be in/on the MH. I did add inverter and cook top as well as holding tanks/gray water. 
We will check the year of the tires. thanks for that tip 

Just got quotes re: insurance, now all that is left is to set the pick up date  :laugh: 

We are very excited about this purchase. We've researched DP/gas models over the last year to year and a half. Talked with friends in the area that own MHs and received input from them also. We have a storage site set, when we finished traveling for a short, in-the-area weekend to test all systems.  

Thank you for all the input.
I am sure we will be busy posting here in the days to come.


----------



## Deb-n-DougNY (Oct 22, 2007)

Re: First TImers-1996 Allegro Bus DP

Sorry, I forgot to add the answers to questions
It is 35' w/Cummins 240 (?) DH says 240, I thought, when we were discussing the MH that it was a 230..........we will check on that one


----------

